# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus leucosternon

## Julio Macieira

_

Acanthurus leucosternon_

*Família:* Cirurgiões
*Alimentação:* vegetais e zooplancton
*Tamanho máximo em adulto:* 30 cms
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* 450 lts
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3-4
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):_ 1
*Agressividade intra-família:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_ 4
*Agressivie intra-espécie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_ 1

----------


## Pedro Azevedo



----------


## Rui Bessa

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------

